# List of Public Holidays for 2008



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2008)

Public Holidays 2008

1st January        Tuesday
17th March       St Patrick’s Day
24th March       Easter Monday
5th May            First Monday in May
2nd June            June Bank Holiday
4th August         August Bank Holiday
27th October    October Bank Holiday
25th December Thursday
26th December Friday

*Bank Holidays – are not public holidays, which confer no legal entitlement *
Good Friday, the 21st March
27th December


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2008)

St Patrick's Day is a public holiday and the St Patrick's Day parade will take place on that day.

However, as it is the Monday of Holy Week, the Roman Catholic Church will be deferring its St. Patrick's Day religious celebrations to Saturday 15th March.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Feb 2008)

Aren't the first Mondays in May & June & the last Monday in October Public Holidays *not *Bank Holidays


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Feb 2008)

Hi  Black Sheep. I don't actually know. They have traditionally been referred to as the October Bank Holiday weekend. But maybe the banks are open. I doubt it somehow.

The main point about this thread is entitlements to days off, so the key issue is the correct identification of public holidays.

Brendan


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Feb 2008)

Acording to Organisation of Working Time Act 1997 the May June & October Mondays are listed as *Public Holidays.*

The only Bank Holiday is *Good Friday*


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Feb 2008)

Hi Black Sheep

As I understand it, all public holidays are bank holidays i.e. the banks are closed on all public holidays.

All bank holidays are not bank holidays i.e. the banks are closed on Good Friday and 27th December(?) but these are not pubic holidays.

brendan


----------



## messyleo (3 Feb 2008)

Yes in a sense Public Holidays are a subset of Bank holidays, with P intersection B = P.

This would look so much clearer in a venn diagram!

People commonly refer to Public holiday weekends (e.g. the august public holiday) as Bank Holiday weekends, which is right, but you could go even further and call them Public holiday weekends. Maybe it will catch on


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Feb 2008)

Brendan, it really doesn't matter which name you chose to call them I was simply making the distinction between Public Holidays & Bank holidays for the purposes of Statutory entitlements to days off or days off in lieu. 

All Public Holidays carry statutory entitlements re days off, payment in lieu etc.

Bank Holidays do not have any statutory entitlements attached. The time off is based on the custom & practice and discretion of the Employer


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Feb 2008)

Gravity Girl - you have lost me there. Will you come back down to earth please!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Feb 2008)

gravitygirl said:


> Yes in a sense Public Holidays are a subset of Bank holidays, with P intersection B = P.
> 
> This would look so much clearer in a venn diagram!


Eh!? If P intersection B = P then the _Venn _diagram is surely a single circle (which is not correct here)?


----------



## Gautama (3 Feb 2008)

I think the important thing here is to take Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday 18th/19th/20th March off work.
That way, you'll get 10 days off work on-the-trot, for the price of only three day's holidays.
Can't beat that!


----------



## messyleo (3 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Eh!? If P intersection B = P then the _Venn _diagram is surely a single circle (which is not correct here)?


 
No it just means the whole of P is contained within B, as P is a subset of B (i.e. all public holidays are bank holidays but not vice versa). In a diagram P would be a circle within B (a bigger circle)


----------



## ClubMan (3 Feb 2008)

Then P intersection B does not equal B - it's a subset!


----------



## messyleo (3 Feb 2008)

I didn't mean to ttake this so off topic. Apologies! I actually said p intersection B is equal to P (not B), which is the same thing. I also originally said it was a subset in my first comment.

Anyway, roll on the St. Patrick's weekend public holiday


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Feb 2008)

I think that this calls for a new Posting Guideline

"If someone does take a thread off-topic, please don't respond...".

Let me know when you have finished your discussion of Venn diagrams and I will delete the off topic posts.

Brendan


----------



## MugsGame (4 Feb 2008)

> That way, you'll get 10 days off work on-the-trot, for the price of only three day's holidays.



Assuming your employer gives Good Friday as a holiday, which they don't have to (kind of the point of this thread!).


----------



## Lauren (4 Feb 2008)

Good Friday is 21st March Brendan, not 20th. I know coz its my birthday!

;-)


----------



## purpeller (4 Feb 2008)

Also 27th December is a Saturday by my reckoning, so not any sort of official holiday except in the traditional sense of Saturday.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Feb 2008)

Thanks Lauren. I have corrected it.


----------



## Gulliver (7 Mar 2008)

If you want to consult the relevant legislation, you will find it all on the Irish Statute Book in the following documents:-

1 Public Holidays Act 1924 gave the government powers to designate days as public holidays
2 HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1961 listed the following as public holidays:-
( a ) Christmas Day when it falls on a weekday or, when it falls on a Sunday, the 27th day of December, 
( b ) St. Stephen's Day when it falls on a weekday or, when it falls on a Sunday, the next following Monday, 
( c ) St. Patrick's Day when it falls on a weekday or, when it falls on a Sunday, the next following Monday, ( d ) Easter Monday, Whit Monday, and the first Monday in August,


3 Statutory Instrument No. 339/1973: HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1961 (PUBLIC HOLIDAY) ORDER, 1973 made 1st Jan 1974 a public holiday
4 Statutory Instrument No. 341/1974:HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1973 (PUBLIC HOLIDAY) REGULATIONS, 1974. Made 1st January each year a public holiday
5 Statutory Instrument No. 193/1977:HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1973 (PUBLIC HOLIDAY) REGULATIONS, 1977. Made the last Monday in October a public holiday
6 Statutory Instrument No. 91/1993:HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1973 (PUBLIC HOLIDAY) REGULATIONS, 1993. Made the first Monday in May a public holiday


----------



## huskerdu (7 Mar 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Aren't the first Mondays in May & June & the last Monday in October Public Holidays *not *Bank Holidays


 
THe point is that public holidays those that mandated by law. 

Banks are commercial organisations that are free or close to open any days that they wish to facilitate their customers and carry out business. 

The term bank holiday has no meaning in employment, or other, legislation, even though it is generally used.


----------

